# Code 17110 with diagnosis 698.3?



## cookie (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone had any trouble billing this procedure with this diagnosis for a medicare claim?


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

cookie said:


> Has anyone had any trouble billing this procedure with this diagnosis for a medicare claim?



You posted this to the employment forum, please repost your question in one of the coding forums.


----------

